# Did I goof? (Apple snails)



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Went fish shopping yesterday, and in a fit of stupidity/enthusiasm I bought 4 monster apple snails. When I got them home, my husband banished them all from his 55 gallon planted tank because he thinks that they'd eat all his more delicate plants, so they're now in my planted 30 gallon tank with my 5 fancy goldfish. Right now the goldfish seem to see the snails as either not-very-interesting animated rocks or as an obstacle course in the way of getting to the veggie bar (I'm feeding the snails lettuce and other veggies in a sinking clip, and this is a goldfish bonanza). The goldfish are waiting to get upgraded to a much larger tank (either 70 or 100 gallon) and as long as they aren't eating the snails and the water isn't too cold for the snails, the snails will go with them.

Things seem to be OK at the moment, but I'm a bit concerned that 

a) the goldfish might start snacking on the snails;
b) The snails may cause a cycle bump. I do 80% water changes weekly on this tank, but I'm not sure how much these guys will up the bioload.

What has other people's experience been with keeping golds and apple snails? If I have to I can set them up in their own 30 gallon tank, but I'd rather keep them in a community setting.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know. I've probably never even seen an apple snail. But I love their name! Brings to mind chubby, fist-sized, rosy critters with cheerful personalities. I'd love it if you posted a pic!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I had one that was the size of a softball before and he produced long stings of crap it was way to much and very unsightly. He also chowed down on most my plants. I am not to sure about the cycle but they do produce to much waste. 
On the other hand I had one about the size of a loony and he was good. Didn't notice to much crap and he never seemed to enjoy the plants.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, I was afraid of that. Anyone want 3 BIG apple snails? $3 each! They're each about 1"-2" across right now.

Here's a pic of an apple snail for Morainy.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

No crap so far, but they are eating the plants in a minor way - just dead stuff and algae so far, but we shall see. I'm feeding them lots of lovely veggies, but I guess the java fern tastes better.

The goldfish think that this is great, though...they're pigging out on the snails' salad bar!

I'm thinking they might be up for sale soon.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a beautiful snail, Elle. Thanks for posting a pic.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

theses snails at least the ones i had will eat agea waffers also.
what type of letuce are you feeding them?
try romain letuce and zuchinni...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle, if you want to try algae wafers, I'd be happy to give you a package of Hikari algae wafers that I bought by accident. I go to the North Shore quite often by bus and could meet you at Phibbs Exchange or Parkgate. Or I'd be happy to mail it to you. If your snails like the wafers, you'd be able to keep the snails without too much extra work.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey thanks Morainy, that would be great! Parkgate's probably closest - I'm over by Capilano Rd in Pemberton Heights. I'll PM my email/cell to you and we can coordinate whenever you're next in the area with time to spare.

Right now they're getting Romaine lettuce, spinach and I'm going to try them on some cooked carrot and sliced zucchini. Would they eat apple?

At this rate of food variety the goldfish will think that they're in fishy heaven...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll mail them to you, E!

I don't know if apple snails eat apple, lol. I've never even seen an apple snail! But that reminds me -- time to go make that apple crisp...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Morainy said:


> I'll mail them to you, E!
> 
> I don't know if apple snails eat apple, lol. I've never even seen an apple snail! But that reminds me -- time to go make that apple crisp...


can you mail me some? (the apple crisp)


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

ROTFL! I'd love to, but after the trip I'm afraid it would be apple cold mushy.





Mferko said:


> can you mail me some? (the apple crisp)


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you know which kind of apple snails you got? If they are P. Bridgesii, they will do only what you've seen...clean up dead and mushy plant parts and eat algae. If not fed enough, they will actually die of starvation in a tank full of plants. If they are 'mystery' apple snails, or some other kind of apple snails, all bets are off. Is that pic an actual pic of your snails? This is a great website about all things apple snail The Apple Snail (Ampullariidae) Website Read it, love it, worship it lol. I'll go now and have a look at your pic and see if it is a bridgesii. They're the only ones I really know anything about, so if it's something else I can't really help much. One other thing, if they're in your goldfish tank - is it heated? They actually do alot better if they are in a heated tank, the warmth makes them so much more active. Your goldies probably won't eat them, but they might snack on their nice long feelers.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

It's not an actual pic of mine, but it's exactly the same snail...just a bit cleaner (mine have some algae on the shells). I did check out that site and it's great - thank you! I'm feeding them veggies every day and they seem to be eating them fine, so they shouldn't starve. The goldfish seem to be leaving them alone so far.

The tank is heated to around 20C - I've got fancy goldfish in there, not comets, and they're more temperature sensitive.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

(Elle's Husband)

Yeah, the Apple Snails they are fine and everything...Except they have started to snack on the plants...how do we get them to stop munching on the plants? I think I prefer pond snails which will not eat the plants...

Just my two bits...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

are you asking if you can train your snails? not sure its been done before 
keeping them well fed is probably the best bet other than getting fake plants or getting rid of the snails

reading about the apple snails on the website is making me miss my recently deceased trapdoor snail: slimer (looking at the website i think he was an ivory apple snail, Pomacea bridgesii)
if you decide to get rid of them i'd be willing to give them a good home
its pretty neat they have both gills AND a lung lol


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Mferko...I don't think training them is an option, but I am looking to rehome 3 of them if you're interested? They are cool, but I kind of like my planted tank (and they're snacking on the plants even though they are fed to bursting, grrr!), so one snail seems to be the best option going forward.

If you're interested, PM me for my contact info. I'm in North Van and work downtown, so I can meet either place.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

im interested, as long as they arent the ones that grow to be 6 inches around  mine got to about 2-3 and that was a good size. i'll pm you and i have tomorow off so we can probably meet downtown


----------

